

EleVR crew talks VR on Chrome and Firefox and stitching 360° video - lurchpop
http://wemo.io/elevr-is-taking-vr-to-a-higher-level-578

======
djabatt
Super interesting project. Clearly the browser is going to become the window
into VR video and graphic worlds. Image browser has never been more caple to
render mix media.

